# [V] Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic



## BamBuchaa (18. Januar 2009)

Die Karte funktioniert einwandfrei, Kopie der Rechung vom 9.2.2007 wird mitgeliefert.
Abholung und Versand per Nachnahme möglich.


----------



## doceddy (18. Januar 2009)

Preis?
Interesse am Tausch gegen: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7531901&x=5 ?


----------



## BamBuchaa (18. Januar 2009)

doceddy am 18.01.2009 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Preis?
> Interesse am Tausch gegen: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=21&tid=7531901&x=5 ?


Leider nichts dabei. Karte für 42€ ink. Versand


----------



## BamBuchaa (19. Januar 2009)

Bin mal auf 42€ ink. Versand runtergegangen


----------

